

I met with 26 startups for my birthday, and here's what we learned - thauburger
https://writehub.io/people/thauburger/pages/public/535d18e2bab6ec000100006e?t=4254

======
elwell
Thanks Tom, for giving WeSawIt one of those hours. Really appreciated the
advice and feedback!

~~~
thauburger
Thanks, Chris!

